# Record Breaking Attempt - Another Marlin hooked off SWR



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

I have just recived a call from Couta [steven] he is hooked up to a Marlin 6 km off SWR. AND IS SKULL DRAGGING IT BACK IN, he is on his own without any support and his battery was running out on his ph and he is finding it tough going,so I hope he makes it back in OK.   
He text me yesterday and said he landed a 15kg Wahoo and a 12kg Yellowfin tuna :shock: :shock:
What a Awesome place to go fishing. why am I working   and not down there


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing thank god


----------



## Prawndog (Jan 9, 2008)

I wish Steven the best of luck, but I wonder, is it worth the risk of injury or worse if he is out there unsupported?

One hell of a feat if he does it.

I take my hat off to anyone attempting it, I don't have the balls to try something like that on my lonesome.

Cheers,

PS I know this has reference to a thread that is locked but - I would definitely say game fishing from a Kayak is an extreme sport!!!!!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Fark yeah - all the best Stephen! Sending you out some extra paddling strength!!

Maybe Paul has opened the floodgates on the Marlin from kayak front 



Prawndog said:


> I wish Steven the best of luck, but I wonder, is it worth the risk of injury or worse if he is out there unsupported?


 :roll: Live in the moment a lil...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfnON50AAAdfgAAQYAEAAIEIGAAu4d4AIABUUAGI000aDVPCRkw1NNN6orqMfexpk8BrMVdOghnEPLW1zuhxIozWybGij4u5IpwoSHznG86A


----------



## Prawndog (Jan 9, 2008)

beefs said:


> Prawndog wrote:
> I wish Steven the best of luck, but I wonder, is it worth the risk of injury or worse if he is out there unsupported? Live in the moment a lil...


Yes OK, I'm just a cautious kind of dude.

as I said



Prawndog said:


> One hell of a feat if he does it.
> 
> I take my hat off to anyone attempting it, I don't have the balls to try something like that on my lonesome.


Go Steve


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

wow....go couta....thoughts and spirit with you.......


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Dammit! if i was home earlier i could have gone down (only half an hour away) and checked it out!

but i was out fishing lol


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

fingers tapping


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Good luck to Couta, I hope he gets it back into shore.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I recieved a text from Spooled1 at 12.16 reads: "Steven had to cut off a marlin was surrounded by 30 sharks."
Hate to be the bearer of bad news. Any way good luck to the boys for the next couple of days, wish I was there. :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaPfaRQAAAvXgAAQQAMgABgAP9+fICAAQNU8mk9TNEaBtTIU0aANAAECawi+d7w6VPEm2pgomyBSw8knmeOZHVbsEiz6LAET0kToHhqQrix7xNg68S4zioFFGbP+LuSKcKEhR77SKA==


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Have to wait for Stevens account of the story, but it took him 6kms up the coast and out into some radical fast moving currents. He had a big paddle home and his hand are covered in blisters from fighting the fish and paddling . :shock: 
From what I can gather from Dan with the sharks and the fast moving currents it was EXTREME. Steven is exhausted and resting up for tomorrow. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

god i wish we had satellite coverage.
I hope some one has some photos.

I've just booked to head back to SWR from April 19th to the 26th, family holiday, anyone up for a fish.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

If you read this later Steve a great effort mate


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kraley said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I've just booked to head back to SWR from April 19th to the 26th, family holiday, anyone up for a fish.
> ...


don't you start on me, this is a covert operation.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

He actually took the time to count the sharks? After two or three I think you could stop counting and call it a feeding frenzy :shock: Yikes. That makes it exciting. Good effort on the marlin, Couta. I'd be happy with a wahoo and a tuna. He was going for the gold.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

any more news on this?????


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Had a brief update by text yesterday: water temp went cold, spooled1 hooked up to a large shark. 
Not sure when the crew are heading back up but will be interested in the details.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry about my sudden departure from the forum on fri but my wife threatened to put a brick through the PC if I didn't get in the car because we were running late to catch a ferry over to Stradbroke Island for a non fishing weekend away, so have just got back in the door, Breambo has told you in short what happened, but I would like Steven to tell all about one hell of a fishing trip when he get home tonight if he is not to buggered.
[ I managed to hide away my travel rod and a few rubber tails in one of the travel bags for a early morning flick, the best I could do was two small bream]


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Top effort Couta - a 6km towing job... that would have been pretty damned interesting. Nice work on the fish you did catch, let alone the one that got away.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes not much fish..a longtail tuna and a few yellowfin around(no wahoo..saw one jump the one day).Was trolling a live slimie mid water when i heard a splash behind me...i looked around to see my downrigger flying in the oposite direction and a big loop in my line..a few seconds later there goes of half my spool..fish went deep..no more leaps..after about a few turns of line left he headed for the horizon..i hooked him about 3 km of the jail(about 40 to 50 meters water)..he headed past the yellowfin drift mark(6km out)..had to get in front of fish to lift it i thought...so put rod in holder paddle like hell to gain head pull and the pull up..did that for about two hours untill he was a about 10 meters or so below me(thanks to the boat out there for following me and then he left)...i managed to get to the leader when i saw what i thought was a tag..a thin metal like thing sticking out behind its head.area.i just couldnt reach it..so i put rod in holder and started draging him back to land..by this time the shark number had grown to about 15...it was amazing as they were not having a go at the fish just cruizing,circling poping fins up and just spashing water...as if waitng for him to die...after about another two hours of paddling there were about 25...it was just like that movie open water as you would see fins one second and not the next...some were small some stuck up over a meter up the water...anyway i had finished all my energy bars and water and i was stuck in a horrendous current and facing getting back in an increasing headwind,and no mobile phone reception...i decided my energy levels were to low after about 5 hrs and had to get back as the wind was picking up...so i decided to cut loose and get back for my own safety before the wind came up more....but amazing though as soon as i cut the fish off the sharks disapeared???...they definately were not interested in the fibreglass but more of the struggling fish i think...so hopefully he is still swimming in his current....bloody blisters,sunstroke,burnt eyes and one sore body...so not to be beaten put a lure on and pull in some yellowfin


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

amazing job. truley amazing. sorry about having to cut the marlin off. 
well done.
cheers.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

couta1 said:


> ...some stuck up over a meter up the water...


Absolutely awsome... how big do ya reckon the marlin was ?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Steve, fantastic effort , amazing ,and very gutsy, i would love to buy you a beer mate , what an effort , i'm speechless. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

well done mate.....good to see you got back safely......


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

If you touched the leader it counts as a catch. Congratulations. You are our most dedicated game fisho and keep getting the results


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

great effort and well done on the smart decision to cut the line, it must be a tough call after all that work and i can imagine some people would make the wrong call. Bit like trying to get to the top of Everest really.


----------



## Aussiefisho (Jan 5, 2008)

That's the stuff dreams are made of - what a rush! What species of shark were they? What time of day was the hook up?


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

That's a mammoth effort mate! Bad luck about the element being against you, but still amazing!

Rowan.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

FLOODGATES !!!!!!!!!!
Woooooaaaaahhhhhh couta I am so glad you made the sensible decision to cut the line. Stuffed or not we don't want a submarine kayak in the record books , let alone a submariner.  
Now I will take off the face of reason and congratulate you.
Alive    
Cheers
Pam


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Awesome Steve

Keeping a cool head and knowing your limits! 8) 8) 
Well done and next time the odds will be in your favour, and noone deserves it more than you! 

cheers Dave


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

That's hardcore dude!


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

wow totally awesome!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Definitely an awesome effort Couta. You obviously made the right decision cutting the fish loose. Pity the stinky boat didnt hang around a bit longer, a lift back to shore I would imagine would of been much appreciated.

Theres always next time mate.


----------



## kayakfisherman (Jan 4, 2006)

It couldn't get any more hardcore than this effort... not if you want to live to tell the tale.

I would have loved to have been there

Cheers
Brian


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

I honestly applaude you guys that delve in the off shore side of yak fishing.
Truly AWESOME stuff and may the fish gods be on your side next time.
So glad you returned safely.
Way to go Couta!!!!!!!!


----------



## jezza (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome effort !!!
Kayak fishing for marlin you could make this into the next extreme sport!!


----------

